# hairline cement cracks in ceiling of highrise condo



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Just where in the World is it,....

'round here, I wouldn't worry in the least,...

In LA, Ya I might be worried....


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

There are 2 kinds of concrete, concrete that is cracked and concrete that is going to crack. (at least that is what they tell me)

Hairline cracks are ok.....it's when you see the edges of the crack starting to crumble....it's an indication that you have movement which means there is an issue.

Hopefully Dan H or one of our other experts will chime in ....

On a side note.....I've done two slabs now....1st one was my garage...20x25...contractor did all the work....but I watched in detail....it was all done right.....and I have hairline cracks.

Second slab is part of my 2-story addition....I hired a guy to do most of the work....but I went through all the details on this one myself....the rebar is right...good solid base (we dug down only 6" and left the rest packed dirt undisturbed)...sand base....plastic....3500 PSI concrete....at least 4" thick....kept it coverd for at least 2 weeks and kept it moist......and I have hairline cracks.


----------



## Yodgie (Jan 13, 2013)

:thumbup:Thanks Bondo, the condo is in Long Beach, California, and the building is nine years old.


Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Just where in the World is it,....
> 
> 'round here, I wouldn't worry in the least,...
> 
> In LA, Ya I might be worried....


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Yodgie said:


> Looking to purchase a condo on the twelfth floor of a highrise, but there are many hairline cracks in the cement ceiling that run every which way. Should I be concerned of any danger?


 

There's a list of things as long as your arm that could cause those cracks,and no one is sure just which one of them caused it,so just go for it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yodgie said:


> :thumbup:Thanks Bondo, the condo is in Long Beach, California, and the building is nine years old.


I bet I know exactly where that is....your most likely in one of two spots....one that has a great view of the beach and ocean....the other, a great view of the Long Beach Grand Prix....

Your going to be fine....LB does a good job of making sure everything is safe.


----------



## Yodgie (Jan 13, 2013)

:yes:You are absolutely right. The condo is in the Aqua Towers with a view of the city. BTW, I just spent a delightful hour going through your blog about the two story addition to your house. Fantastic. Loved every minute of it and will check back to see how you complete it. I was thinking how awful it would have been if I had built it, since there is no way in h--- that I can nail two boards together straight. All the best to ya and thanks for taking the time to write to me.


ddawg16 said:


> I bet I know exactly where that is....your most likely in one of two spots....one that has a great view of the beach and ocean....the other, a great view of the Long Beach Grand Prix....
> 
> Your going to be fine....LB does a good job of making sure everything is safe.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

w/o pics, only guessing,,, perhaps flex cracks due to heavy or early loading on the floor above - rebar not correctly sized OR placed correctly - more wtr than spec'd conc mix - incorrect mix design - incorrect pump mix :huh: any indication of movement ?


----------

